# New Cub Cadet 2090



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Got this today its a 31cc 2 cycle, has the dual .105 line and a brush cutter blade too.... need to get the pole saw and hedge trimmer for it

THATS IT FOR THE TOYS FOR THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO WONDER IM BROKE

but on the plus side i can catch up now, i have 2 jobs 

here it is next to the other newbie in the workshop


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

looks nice and i'm sure you will get many years of good use from it. on a side note what kind of motorcycle is that in the background


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep us updated how it works for you. I think that is the first CC I have seen.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

2000 harley sportster 883 hugger

the CC works great BTW


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Does efco make these for CC, I wonder?


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i used the pole saw part this weekend and LOVE it man its great, so much easier than my manual pole saw


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Almost forgot the brush blade is kickin but too, all and all im happy with it, only problem i have seen and its not a real problem is you got to run it on half choke a few mins so it can warm up

i would recomend one


----------

